# PPB allnighter - whos up for it?



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm pretty keen to put in an allnighter somewhere at PPB in the coming months when it's a bit warmer. The idea is to berley up like madman and hope to attract some snapper and gummies. I haven't yet decided on a location or time yet, just seeking expressions of interest so the finer details can be ironed out. Who's interested?


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

5/11,
You must have the best Yak seat every created or a rubber butt to be able to do that!
I think I'd need an out-rigger so when I fell asleep I didn't roll off :shock: 
Interesting concept mate...interesting


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

Rod, I use a small inflatable mat which I put on my seat and yep, I can (and have gone) 10 hours on the yak before. Thermarest trail seat - I highly recommend it. Any good outdoor store (by that, I do not mean 'disposal stores') will have em:

http://www.thermarest.com/product_detail.aspx?pID=69&cID=4

As for falling asleep, well no problem for me there either. I stay up all night when I do early morning trips all the time. I've conditioned my body to not need too much sleep. I'm like Tyler Durden


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Gee the 4am starts are hard enough for me. 

I am keen to fish into the evening over this summer.

Regards
Grant


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Not sure I could keep me peepers open all night either...but I'm in for one of those hot summery nights. And I've Hoited my lighting system :wink:


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

I've conditioned my body for many abuses but unlike yourself 5th I have never got used to lack of sleep. So I'm with the others in that a trip that extends into the evening would be my limit.


----------

